# Oct - Nov Challenge: Winged Bowl



## Jason Goodrich (Oct 1, 2022)

For the next challenge, let’s see some different shapes. Turn something that is not round. A lot of us have made a square plate, and that would be a great project for this challenge. One challenging part of this is maintaining a constant thickness because it is so obvious when the edge is not consistent.

Photos due Nov 13th, 5:00 PM pacific.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Oct 1, 2022)

Here are some that I have done in the past to give some ideas. You can use live edges to give it wings or you and cut it yourself. Get creative and have fun with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 1, 2022)

Well, let's give it a whirl, shall we?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 1, 2022)

Lots of possibilities for this one, I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 2, 2022)

For further inspiration, here are a couple that I've made in the past.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (Oct 4, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> For further inspiration, here are a couple that I've made in the past.
> View attachment 232009
> View attachment 232010


@duncsuss That second one makes my knuckles hurt just looking at it!! Phenomenal piece!! If you've not described the process of that bowl already, it would make a great article. Thanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 4, 2022)

Here is one of my irregular pieces. Crotch natural edge. Mesquite. It's 13 5/8 long at the center, and from corner to corner it's 15 7/8" long on both. It's between 3/16 and 1/4" thick.



 

Two more that were just split logs. Bothe are Mesquite, about 8" square each and 4"tall. The one with the downturned points was face turned somewhat, but the one in the third picture has the split feature. All were done just to see how my Chuck Plate would handle them. I had no problems or issues. 





................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 4, 2022)

Greenacres2 said:


> @duncsuss That second one makes my knuckles hurt just looking at it!! Phenomenal piece!! If you've not described the process of that bowl already, it would make a great article. Thanks.


Thanks! It was a few years ago, I'm honestly not sure how I did it (or whether I'd want to try again  )

I do remember it making a sound not unlike a Cessna when I cranked up the speed, and being sure to keep my fingers *this* side of the toolrest at all times.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 20, 2022)

Here is one of the pieces I'm gonna enter. Palo Verde about 10 1/4 x 9 1/4. A straight down picture as I'm saving the bottm for when entries are due. It's different than any I've seen but not unheard of.




When I decided to enter this contest, I had 3 pieces I was gonna do, but when setting up for the second one yesterday, it just broke along a crack that would have been made stable if I had gotten that far. In this case, I didn't even get my Chuck Plate centered before it broke. Now I'm down to two pieces, but have to wait for Tucson's Woodcraft's owner to return from his family vacation in order to use his lathe to do the second one. I hope it doesn't break on me.


My computer is now accepting photos from my phone again, so I'll be posting more pictures. Got a bunch.
............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## trc65 (Oct 20, 2022)

Very cool bowl with LOTS of character! Looking forward to seeing more pictures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 21, 2022)

About 3 inch tall, 8 inch long, 8ish inch long section of box elder branch 









I had a lot of tear out and had to get my 120 - 320 grit skews out and go over it. The inside still needs a fair amount more turning with my custom 3m clean up tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 21, 2022)

sorry, forgot my before shots and one in progress shot. I have other progress pictures but all at the same stage... I get lost in the turning and the pictures don't take themselves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 22, 2022)

Well that didn't go exactly to plan.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 22, 2022)

Yikes…sorry to see that Duncan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 22, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> Well that didn't go exactly to plan.
> 
> View attachment 232678


Ooohh... that could get painful time to regroup and tape up the knuckles

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 22, 2022)

And so close, it appears…


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 22, 2022)

Ok, @duncsuss, what was the plan, and what did you do to make that happen??

Now, don't toss that as it's still a salvageble piece, or pieces in this case, unless it's too thin. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 22, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> And so close, it appears…


In truth, it had a way to go yet - I hadn't begun to hollow the bowl which formerly occupied the see-through portion

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 22, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok, @duncsuss, what was the plan, and what did you do to make that happen??
> 
> Now, don't toss that as it's still a salvageble piece, or pieces in this case, unless it's too thin. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)



The plan was a bowl with a circular (but off-centre) wing. (And if I had time to build a couple of jigs maybe some extras just to spice it up a bit.)

I'd hoped the bark inclusion would hold together - of course it didn't. When the segment to the left flew away the whole thing wobbled, and I got a pretty good dig in which left me little choice but to peel away the remnant from the bowl.

It might make an interesting collage - there is some beautiful feather in the piece shaped like a hunting horn - but it's less than a quarter inch thick so there aren't many options.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 9, 2022)

Let’s just call it a work in progress! Just a few days left to finish ‘em up and get your entries in!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 9, 2022)

Looks like a smurf threw up on it!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 9, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Looks like a smurf threw up on it!


That sums up how I felt about it at the time Tim!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 11, 2022)

My first real project using any substantial amount of epoxy.

After it was all said and done, it ended up being 14” in diameter and about 3 1/4” tall. Overall, I think the mess was worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 11, 2022)

Gorgeous piece Steve

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 11, 2022)

Smurftacular! Quite awesome! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 11, 2022)

Wow, Steve! I really like that. High marks for creativity.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 11, 2022)

Beautiful piece Steve! The blue swirl really makes a statement, but even better is the bowl shape with the rim turning in at the wing, very pleasing shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 11, 2022)

Striking with wood selection, design and enhancement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 11, 2022)

Not s Steve, just not sure….a bit more pigment???………just my envy coming out. Another masterpiece for inspiration!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Nov 13, 2022)

Here is the winged bowl I did for the challenge. Curly myrtle. 15”x9” 3” tall. Started with an oval blank so the bowl would have “handles”.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 13, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful ripples of character in this bowl! Impeccable finish. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 13, 2022)

Wow,a couple of great bowls,Steve I don’t know how bad the mess was but,I agree it was worth it.  I really like the “handle” idea Jason. You get aalso.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 14, 2022)

I hope I'm not too late to post pictures of my piece. My computer will not let me post any, but I realized I might be able to on my phone. 

Well, after editing my photos on my phone, I can't seem to get them to do anything but laff at me. 

@Tony, @ripjack13, I can send you guys the pictures, but you would have to load onto the Challenge thread if I'm not toooo late. Let me know whether I'm too late or you will accept and load my pics. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Nov 14, 2022)

With at least one more entry incoming, let’s have a final call for entries and say the deadline is extended to tomorrow night, 11/15.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 15, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I hope I'm not too late to post pictures of my piece. My computer will not let me post any, but I realized I might be able to on my phone.
> 
> Well, after editing my photos on my phone, I can't seem to get them to do anything but laff at me.
> 
> @Tony, @ripjack13, I can send you guys the pictures, but you would have to load onto the Challenge thread if I'm not toooo late. Let me know whether I'm too late or you will accept and load my pics. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


No problem Jerry, text it to me.


----------



## Tony (Nov 15, 2022)

This is Jerry's submission, @Nubsnstubs

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 15, 2022)

@Tony, if you can add this post to the pictures, that would be good.

Check out post #9 for the description. The bottom configuration is why I did this. It is a cutoff from a PV that I needed the wood that this was cut from. Didn't pay any attention to it until just after the Challenge was posted. It was about 2 weeks later I found it, and decided to go ahead and use it for the challenge. The others I said I was going to do didn't happen, but they will later. One piece broke just handling it, and in order to do another, I need a 36" swing, which I have access to, but didn't have the time.

This piece was turned Completely Between Centers using my Chuck Plate at the headstock, with the bark side held by
my CP and a live center on the bowl side. After it was flattened, I turned it around with the Chuck Plate now holding it between centers on the bark side. After the bowl was turned down to a small 5/8" nub, the face was sanded except for that little 5/8" nub. When I was satisfied with the finish, I installed and used my Tail Stock Steady to remove that nub and finish the center of the bowl.

When the face was complete, I used my grinder on the bark side to remove all the bug tracks and other stuff that didn't need to be there, careful not to grind any of the 2 broken branches that were going to be 2 of the 3 feet. The third foot is part of the log I made this from. when sitting on a flat surface, this piece is absolutely level and I did nothing to the 3 contact points I'm using for feet.

It looks like it has warped some........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 15, 2022)

Complex turning, made more complex by the mirror! So much character as I study the form. Love the branch "feet." Very natural turning. What's not to like! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 15, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Let’s just call it a work in progress! Just a few days left to finish ‘em up and get your entries in!!
> 
> View attachment 233557


"Honey, could you come here and open the door for me please? My fingers are sort of stuck together."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I hope I'm not too late to post pictures of my piece. My computer will not let me post any, but I realized I might be able to on my phone.
> 
> Well, after editing my photos on my phone, I can't seem to get them to do anything but laff at me.
> 
> @Tony, @ripjack13, I can send you guys the pictures, but you would have to load onto the Challenge thread if I'm not toooo late. Let me know whether I'm too late or you will accept and load my pics. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


Sorry. I was busy yesterday till 9pm...woooo


----------

